# exakta varex with a carl zeiss jena biotar 2/58 T 3702479



## yz85rider14 (Sep 9, 2012)

well as the title says its a exakta varex with a carl zeiss jena biotar 2/58 T 3702479 i know absoultley nothing. about it. Im looking to sell it what is a good price to set startting bid and the BIN on ebay. Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2012)

*Moving to Collector's Corner.*


----------



## IanG (Sep 10, 2012)

The value depends entirely on the condition and whether it's fully functional.  You may be lucky on Ebay and get more than  the average Varex prices but here in the UK I can pick up good bodies for under $60 (£40) and a bit less for a lens however that's at a camera fair from a seller specialising in Exactas who normally has around 25-30 bodies and the funcyions etc can be checked.

You need to check the completed Ebay sales for this model, check ot if it's fully working and go from ther.

Ian


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

According to collectiblend low $100usd, high $300usd

Ihagee: Exakta V (Varex) Price Guide: estimate a camera value

I generally start with collectiblend.com to get an idea of the low price, and then watch ebay sales for a few weeks before assigning a price to an item I want to sell.


----------



## yz85rider14 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everybody. also the mirror infront of the shutter is scratched to hell. Everything else looks to be ok. Is there any way to fix it. Also i noticed the viewfinder is a older one too. I saw the back door on ebay for  123.99. How much is the lens worth i cant find any info on the model. Thank


----------



## Buckster (Sep 11, 2012)

Speaking of Exaktas, how's this little gem at just $5,500.00 grab you: Night Exakta Mod.B Type 4.1 with Meyer 8cm/1.9 Primoplan # 466384,732068 | eBay :shock:

Seriously though, look at the aperture blades on that thing.  :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Sep 12, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Speaking of Exaktas, how's this little gem at just $5,500.00 grab you: Night Exakta Mod.B Type 4.1 with Meyer 8cm/1.9 Primoplan # 466384,732068 | eBay :shock:
> 
> Seriously though, look at the aperture blades on that thing.  :thumbup:


The same seller has another identical body for sale (no lens, though). The shutter doesn't work, but it costs $5,000 less. Night Exakta Mod.B Type 4.1 # 432727 | eBay


----------

